# CJC-1295/GHRP-6 and Hup-A



## savalacad (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a friend who has relayed alot of information and research to me about the synergy of these two peptides and huparazine-A (I know I butchered that spelling).
My question is related to dosing if anyone is familiar. He's a bit bigger than I am and a lot more experienced. The doses he recommended are smaller than what I have read and he claims that he has seen tremendous results. Problem is, I think he's just running low doses b/c he's putting so much other crap in his body. I want to experiment with these, as they have been shown to spike HGH levels more than taking 3iu's of straight HGH when dosed @ 500mcg twice weekly of the CJC and 50mcg 2x daily of the GHRP-6. The Hup-A is supposed to make the CJC more potent-though I haven't read any material on this first hand.

I know there is one or two guys here for sure that know their peptides very well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen this thread posted word for word exactly on another site from years ago.  What's up with that?


----------



## dwmer (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome to the twilight zone brah


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

More like the Spam Zone


----------

